# Wrist size: muscular potential ratio



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Now i'm X number of months into 'proper' training i've started to wonder what my max muscular potential on a natural basis could be - and whether it would then change if AAS were to be introduced.

I'm no expert in the slightest but my gut would tell me it's all linked to bone structure etc, which for me could prove to be a real nightmare - my wrists come in at just 6.5" whilst standing at about 6.1ft!! Surely i'm never going to grow 20" biceps no matter how hard I work?!

I'm sure considering such an issue in advance kind of defeats the object of training in the first place but still, it would be nice to know. For years it hasn't really mattered, it was just more of a social thing with the lads. I trained without seeing any major improvement and always just blamed it on being thin boned. The truth is, training might have been ok but diet and rest certainly weren't, so I most probably spent years being counter-productive anyway. But now, well now it's just gone and got a whole lot more serious hasn't it so i'm hoping my excuses of the past wont come back to haunt me!

So, what's the general view? Are there specific models out there used to calculate ones potential? And if so, can any be taken seriously?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure cal posted something on this a long time ago? Think I remember readin it on here when I first joined.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one mate, think i've found it http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-health-sports-articles/24546-approximate-body-measurements.html

It would seem those measurements in Brawn are flexed so i'd be looking at chest 42.25, bi 15.2 & forearm 12.25 to name but a few. Tried taking a few measurements on my own yesterday so they might not be spot on but they're currently 40.5, 14.25 & 11.75 - doesn't sound like i've got a hell of a lot potential eh?!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dorsey, i have a similar bone structure to you altho not as tall..

didnt know you were that tall btw..

this is why i look much bigger than i am compared to what the scales say cos i have the bone structure of a lady boi..

i will be very happy to get 16" arms which are lean, im at 15", lean but shapeless still lol..

16" lean and natty at 5"9 is acording to brawn very good and i`m happy to agree with that.

imo most who have 20" arms and are natural have the bf of a samoan.

i have no doubt if i can bring my arms up to what theyre sposed to be you can, but 20" is unrealistic for a goal.

this is why i ask how big peeps stats are on stage cos i dont think theyd come close to what you think theyd be..

leaner you are can make you look bigger too..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, 6.5" wrists, 6ft 1" tall and weighed 13st 1lb before Xmas. Got the bone structure of a lanky lady boi and the overall genetics & posture to match!! Believe me, if anybody was built NOT to build muscle it was me!!

20" flexed bi's obviously aren't my goal, but increasing on my current 14.25 most certainly is (that's my better one by 0.25"!). Not sure i'd be happy with the 15.2 indication Brawn is giving me!

Pics & stats recorded anyway, will be interesting to see if there's any improvement over the coming few months.

Determined to prove my genetics wrong!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

presumably height is also a factor dude.

have you got a small bone structure all over?

the other thing is of course you may have better genetics than some..

maybe youre not a typiCAL hardgainer, how many other people genuinely grow on 5x a week like you do bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Cant measure my wrists mate but I've played the drums for 15 years and therefore they are quite skinny! I'll measure at home but they ain't big and I'm only 0.5inch off 20!


Would be very interested to know your overall stats actually mate, do post later...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

deads will thicken your wrists btw dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> presumably height is also a factor dude.
> 
> have you got a small bone structure all over?
> 
> ...


Yes to small bone structure but got the natural torso of a spider - working hard to bloody well correct it!

I'm not 5x though mate, only 3...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> deads will thicken your wrists btw dorsey


Really? I always thought they were something you were simply stuck with, along with ankles?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm interested in this and also how I'd compare. I remember looking at it before but was a bit in depth at the time.

Think I'll get the tape measure out once I'm home and have a proper read and measure up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would be interested to know your stats too Dave.

Height and limb length must surely be factors too, gotta be easier for someone at say 5.10" and short ish limbs to build muscle than me at 6.1" and long ish?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Isent the mesurments in brawn aimed at real hard gainers? I see what your saying about it being easier for a shorter person putting on muscle than a taller person,but is cal input not relevent there? bigger needs more smaller less?

My wrists are small they were smaller but they are getting thicker,i would have thought you could get more than 15.2 on your bicep.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually thought I was the only man in the world with ladies wrists and hands. I'm also at 6.5" Dorsey, at 5"11 in height...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

And how do your other stats compare? I should prob add that i'm currently around 15% bf i'd say as a guestimate.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Bloody hell there's some tall fookers in here lol I'm 5'7 lol.

Will read the linked thread properly once in home and get some stats up tonight hopefully.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

excellent thread dorsey. i asked a similar question but never worded it as well as you and it was misinterpreted.

anyway, im also a naturally skinny **** but im about 14st 3lbs. i took measurements when i was 15 and 16, still got them. at 15 i was 10st 10lbs.

ill take some cold measurements later and post them up.

when i got my cast of my right arm i had lost 1inch in size on my forearm, my left was bigger than my right. i think ive got that inch back just from using my arm again, not working it out or taking any super supplements.

i think cause i developed my build in the 80s as a teenager and being natural i kept most of my size. although since ive been off the tools i think i have lost size in my arms.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you sure youve got your estimated upper arm measurements right dorsey?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What, from Brawn? 6.5 x 6.5" = 42.25" chest x 36% = 15.21" flexed bi's. My puppies are currently 14"® & 14.25"(L).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theres several formulaes mentioned in brawn, they are sposed to be approximates but it also gives you an idea of what measurements make you symetrical..

tbh it works for me well altho im using a different formulae i think, soz i just cba to look at them at mo lol

altho tbh i just tells me what i already know.

total size isnt everything tho its the total shape and size of the muscle not just around section.. hi calves are a great example of that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 2820


thsi si the one i use.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i love this.. your physique is a result of all your girths..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you just cross-ref your height on that one? I'm 73 but my wrists sure as hell aint 7.6 - deads or no deads!!

Wonder how much could be gained on the wrists from deads.....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't like this kind of what's my upper limit muscle size stuff. For me bodybuilding is about pushing your limits and making your physique look the way you want it to look. I would also add that small joints and bone structure is a positive for a bodybuilding look in my opinion, maybe not suited to strongman but the aesthetics of bodybuilding are different.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bodyworks said:


> i don't like this kind of what's my upper limit muscle size stuff. For me bodybuilding is about pushing your limits and making your physique look the way you want it to look. I would also add that small joints and bone structure is a positive for a bodybuilding look in my opinion, maybe not suited to strongman but the aesthetics of bodybuilding are different.


I don't disagree at all mate, that's why I mentioned in my OP that it perhaps defeats the object of training to even broach such a subject. Also doesn't surprise me that somebody in your position wouldn't like such a thread.

Still, intriguing for us beginnings who sometimes wonder what could one day be.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Still, intriguing for us beginnings who sometimes wonder what could one day be.


you could be pretty much as big as you wanna be man, don't ever accept defeat or limitations. One thing's for damn sure, unless you go for it, you will not attain it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the figures arent intended for comparisons with chemical use tho shane.

and doesnt say uts definitive.

good going fleg but what about waist size bud 

dorsey i just used it as a very rough guide.

i dont need a chart to tell me my arms are shite or that my chest and back is bigger than the rest of me..

you hips are whatever your hips are, you cant change that.

wrists thicken up cos youre ligaments and tendons thicken with work.. mine are 6.5" with 13.5"forearms..


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Bodyworks said:


> i don't like this kind of what's my upper limit muscle size stuff. For me bodybuilding is about pushing your limits and making your physique look the way you want it to look. I would also add that small joints and bone structure is a positive for a bodybuilding look in my opinion, maybe not suited to strongman but the aesthetics of bodybuilding are different.


i think dorsey is trying to figure out what he can achieve naturally or, if and when he plateaus, he will know. thats what im trying to figure out. i would like to know if i can get any bigger or if im finished growing naturally. i dont think its about not trying hard.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Quickly before I go gym my wrist size is 7inch so 49inch chest (I have 51) and 17.64inch arms (I have 19.4ish last time I measured).


You're a natty monster mate, maybe there's hope for us all eh. Would be amazing to see what you could achieve over the next 24 months after a couple of cycles and maybe even following a pre-contest style diet. Scary thought!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

just measured really quick on my own

wrist 7.25"

bicep flexed 16" (did finish training bi's about an hour and half ago)

height 5'7

weight approx 13 stone 2

BF probably about 15-17% after MCFFF lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude's got some big ass wrists on him for a midget!


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrist just over 7" cold.

Bicep 14,8 cold.

waist 34

height 5.7ft

weight 13,4

chest 43"

Knee just over 16 1/2"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

SX Dave said:


> just measured really quick on my own
> 
> wrist 7.25"
> 
> ...


youre looking pretty big in your avvy now dave


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep i thought you looked good aswell Dave in your outdoor gym pics


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fleg said:


> Waist is 38" hips are 46" cal not great I could prob cut down to 34" that is goal at the moment to bring waist down an inch or two prob is my core is thick from all the deadlifting but I live to deadlift I couldn't imagine training back with no deadlifts lol. I imagine if I did every other week or even less I could lose some thickness on my core... I do plan to cut this year though and I am expecting to lose a good stone and possibly some strength but it has to be done.


i`m wondering if hip size could be linked to potential size, thats a lot of frame to fill out there, if you could fill it..

hmm ive just measured my hips for the first time.. a ladyboy londonesque 33" um embarressingly and weirdly the same size as my waist, i blame the deadlifts lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers fellas my wrist measurement does seem big given the lack of height I have inherited lol of my midget like qualities as Dorsey puts it lol

When I have more time I'll compare that charts etc my old measurement for forearm was 13" can't remember If that was flexes or not though.

But it's as stated so many factors that effect the overall look. Plus most of us are our own worst critics. Don't think I'll ever be happy!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im fooked if i know dude, but my ass isnt small lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I play?

Height 5' 11" ish

weight 17, 3 ish

wrist 7.5 inch

forearm 13,5 inch

bicep 18 inch

chest 50 inch

waist 37 inch (this is where I keep the spare tyre for my R1  )

hips 40 inch


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

fleg said:


> Great stats matey ^^^^


Thanks Fleg.

I carry a bit of body fat around the middle, but I'm ok with that :icon_frown:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great stats from you both. Think I might have to pump all this info into an Excel spreadsheet at some point!!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hers my sizes from when i was 16, its an old card from my first gym.
View attachment 2822


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

And where are you now?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

and heres my very first gym card with the dates weights and my routine.
View attachment 2823
View attachment 2824


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

much fatter.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

if i can find a tape measure ill take measurments today as a 41 year old. i know i weigh 14 st 3lbs


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

ok found the tape measure. Ive shrank a bit.

Neck 16 and a quarter (used to be 18 when i played rugby)

chest 43"

both biceps 14 and a half (right has shrunk since i ruptured it)

both forearms 13" again I lost an inch on my right but regained a half.

both wrists 7"

waiste 36

hips 40"

right thigh 25"

left thigh 24" (i think the muscle wastage here is down to sciatica)

both calves are 15 and a half inches. These were 14" as a 16 year old. You can see my legs in my album.

These were all taken cold, i still get a good pump and if i ever get a chance I'll measure again once I'm pumped up. I reckon my bodyfat is about 15%.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I found some other old training diarys from 96/97. That was probably the last time I really trained hard the weights were respectable. I had a brief flirtation with weights in 2001/2 when I worked abroad, but I never ate well or took any supplements. Prior to 96 i would dabble with weights every now and again for a few weeks. in 1997 my bodyfat was just over 6% and I was exercising all the time, cycling, rugby jogging and the gym. i never felt better until I came down with the chicken pox for a second time. and that was the end of training untill 2001. I was about 16 stone in 2001. When I returned from Holland I was 14 st 4 lbs. the weight slowly returned.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am the same wight i was at 20 never gain a pound till i was 50 then went fat round my belly now back to my right wight


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

are you stalking me?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no just reading u sound old then me


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i am old, ill be 42 in a few weeks.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Well if ur old I am foooook then


----------

